# Need a Translucent Material that wont let light pass through



## MusicFestival (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm trying to project a ghost, and I need ideas for translucent/see thorugh materials. Scrim won't work because the room will be lit like a normal room. Pepper's ghost won't work because of the glass. I could do a pepper's ghost, but I'd prefer not to...I want people to be able to actully walk up to the ghost....The thing I'm doing is having a meet and greet with the ghost...I could project onto the picture backdrop, but that dosen't give a wow factor...I'd rather have my pictures taken in kind of a setting and not just a picture backdrop...kinda like you see when you dress in those western outfits and have your picture taken. Fog screens are too expensive....anyone else have any ideas?

Also, I'm looking for ideas for talking avatars...kinda like the one below....Right now, I'm planning on using Crazy Talk for Skype...but that software dosen't alllow for any character movement...just simple mouth movements which looks kinda cheesy.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 27, 2010)

Ideally, I think that you want a Heliodisplay screen. I don't know if anyone has one to rent, but contacting them might yield rental houses that they have sold to.

You could also get a film that adheres to acrylic or glass and rear project on it. Here's one example. Here's another.

Honestly, for the ghost, I'd have an actor done up as a ghost with a video camera on them, connected to the projector and a video camera on the audience member connected to a monitor for the actor to see what they are doing.


----------



## shiben (Nov 28, 2010)

ruinexplorer said:


> Ideally, I think that you want a Heliodisplay screen. I don't know if anyone has one to rent, but contacting them might yield rental houses that they have sold to.
> 
> You could also get a film that adheres to acrylic or glass and rear project on it. Here's one example. Here's another.
> 
> Honestly, for the ghost, I'd have an actor done up as a ghost with a video camera on them, connected to the projector and a video camera on the audience member connected to a monitor for the actor to see what they are doing.


 
What he said. Its simple, and will allow full range of motion.


----------



## MusicFestival (Nov 29, 2010)

An actor won't work...the ghost so to speak, is going to be of a specfic recording artist...so I'd rather not have an actor...an actor dosen't give the wow factor like an animated version would because the animated version could look exatly like the real recording artist.


----------



## museav (Nov 29, 2010)

MusicFestival said:


> An actor won't work...the ghost so to speak, is going to be of a specfic recording artist...so I'd rather not have an actor...an actor dosen't give the wow factor like an animated version would because the animated version could look exatly like the real recording artist.


Hopefully you have permission to use that person's likeness and they have approved what you are doing.

I was initially thinking of something like Stewart Filmscreen's StarGlas or 3M's Vikuiti rear projection screens but if a glass screen is not acceptable then those probably won't work. Here's a modern, high tech version of Pepper's Ghost that can mix live and video, Hologram | 3D Holographic Projection for Live Events | Musion.


----------



## John12345 (Nov 29, 2010)

museav said:


> Hopefully you have permission to use that person's likeness and they have approved what you are doing.
> 
> I was initially thinking of something like Stewart Filmscreen's StarGlas or 3M's Vikuiti rear projection screens but if a glass screen is not acceptable then those probably won't work. Here's a modern, high tech version of Pepper's Ghost that can mix live and video, Hologram | 3D Holographic Projection for Live Events | Musion.


Thanks for the tip....Does that foil they use have any bleed thru? I dont want any light bleeding thru the material.... As far as getting permssion goes, we dont exatly know what attractions we're going to have right now...we're are just at the brain storming stage at the moment....I chnaged my screen name to this so it dosen't give anything away for future posts...I dont want any effects being so cool that after the event, people think its so cool that they go home from the event and search on google to see how we did things and end up finding this post.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 1, 2010)

Since the Musion Eye-liner is a Pepper's Ghost effect, it depends on how you set it up. The majority of the image is actually being reflected into a dead area that the audience will not see but they are able to see the image on the foil plus whatever is lit behind it. 

AV Concepts is one of the US distributors of this technology and may be able to answer specific questions on it including pricing (rental or purchase).


----------

